# Felt 1.1 carbon seatpost + Fizik Antares carbon rails



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just received a 2010 Fizik Antares carbon braided rails for my Felt F5 and I was wondering can I use the stock Felt 1.1 carbon seatpost with this sadddle? It has rounder rails like 7x9.6mm but before made another bad decision can I use the stock seatpost with this saddle? can I tight the bolts or better yet how tight the bolts should be without damage the carbon rails? Any other Fizik Antares carbon rails owners out there to share their experience?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

I don't have the saddle you mention, but I'd probably just do a little Dremel surgery on the seatpost bracket, shaping it to fit the rails. I've seen others post about having to do this to make the Fizik braided rail saddles fit their seatposts. You'll likely have similar problems with most other posts, so I don't think it's a matter of simply changing out the post. 

I have a Felt with a different post, don't know if yours is the same. Mine has four little "ears" clamp the rails, so some shaping with a Dremel would be pretty easy. 

Of course, once you have modified the post you won't be able to replace the seat later with one that has a normal, round rail. 

You don't want to put too much clamping pressure on carbon parts. I would think Fizik might provide torque info in their instructions or on their website.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Anfoto1
Hey Super Dave any advise?


----------

